# House cats being introduced to the outside



## Aerobaticrug (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it possible to introduce a cat that has lived in side for 5 years to the outside world or is it too late at that age?


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

hi welcome to Pf,never too late, but after 5 years why now  if the cat is healthy and content id just keep it as an indoor cat, but if you want it to explore,just open the door and go outside with the cat and let it smell and venture round the garden, let it do this for about 10 mins,then bring back in and do the same every day until it gets used to it ,well this is what i would do others might have different opinions 



eta just read your other post so now understand why lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

As an advocate of indoor cats,I'm probably not the best person to answer this.I have read your other thread and do not think letting your indoor cats outside will change what is happening .They will all be indoors at some time so their behaviour ,inside, will not neccessarily change.Firstly your,unspayed female needs to be spayed,this ,should help many of your issues,and as your cats are happy indoors,why run the risk of injury or worse by letting them outside to who knows what fate.After so long as indoor cats they may be at more of a risk as they will not have learned a lot of survival tactics that they may need.Traffic,dogs,getting shut in ect. the list is long and scary.


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

cat proof the garden and go for it. that way your cat has the best of both worlds and you have peace of mind that there wont be issues with traffic, fights and theft


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Firstly are you near a busy main road. If so i would take extra care by cat proofing the garden.
I think the best time would be the spring while you are perhaps doing the gardening.
It is too cold at the moment.
That way you can keep watch. He/she can here you and also i would just do this for about 10 minutes at a time so the cat will get use to the sounds and smells.
Then also you could shake some biscuits or any other sound so that when he/she comes in and you give him a treat he will associate the rattling of the biscuits and getting a treat.
All mine have access to the outside but they are all in when it gets dark.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

simple question really, but why? why after 5 years?


----------



## Aerobaticrug (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Basically the oldest of our cats has always wanted outside, he makes a break for the door every so often and was wondering if it was feasable. I'm not a fan of letting them outside, just wanted some options. :thumbup:


----------

